# Putting photos on iPod iTouch



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I give up. Everyone has photos on their iPhone/iTouch except me. When I go to the on-line manual it says I have to have Adobe Photo Elements, which costs about $80.    Isn't there an easy way to get photos from my computer to my iTouch?


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

I email them to myself and check my email on it and download the attachment.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I haven't seen the manual for the Touch, but I'm amazed they'd suggest Adobe at all, given how well those two companies get along. And it's utterly unnecessary.

The easy way, as mentioned, is to simply email them to yourself. Select the photo from your mail by holding your finger on it, and it will give you the option to save it.

If you have a Mac, iPhoto can be set to sync your photos onto the Touch as well. With Windows, you can set up folders of photos that sync through iTunes.

Or you can download one of several apps that will allow you to transfer pics wirelessly. Some work only when both devices are on the same wifi network; others use Bluetooth to transfer images. I use one called "Photo Transfer" that works very well. http://ax.itunes.apple.com/us/app/photo-transfer-app/id365152940?mt=8#ls=1


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

iTunes-->iPod Touch-->Photos-->check "sync photos" box and select what you want on there.  Click Sync, and you're done.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

You can sync photos from any folder on your computer for free, and emailing or texting them is also a very easy way to do it.


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

geko 29 is right. You plug ipod touch into computer and click on it in itunes. Then you'll see the photos tab. You can sync all your photos or just selected ones. Easy peasy. (You may need to go to File>sync ipod afterwards)


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

durphy said:


> geko 29 is right. You plug ipod touch into computer and click on it in itunes. Then you'll see the photos tab. You can sync all your photos or just selected ones. Easy peasy. (You may need to go to File>sync ipod afterwards)


But .......my question is.....how do I get my photos into iTunes? If I got to Photos on iTunes, will it let me select the photos that are on my hard drive? If it is that simple, the on-line manual is crazy to make it sound so complicated.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

You don't get them into iTunes, you just tell iTunes where they're located. It will let you select photos on your hard drive. And yes, iTunes absolutely sucks IMO.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

hsuthard said:


> You don't get them into iTunes, you just tell iTunes where they're located. It will let you select photos on your hard drive. And yes, iTunes absolutely sucks IMO.


I finally got brave. I hooked up my iPod to my PC, started iTunes, clicked on PHOTOS, told iTunes where my photos are, and checked the albums I wanted to put on my iPod. So easy. Why does iTunes make things sound so hard?


----------

